

Media Player in Excel - thunderbong
https://github.com/AyrA/ExcelPlayer

======
thunderbong
From this Reddit thread -

[http://np.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_com...](http://np.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_completely_locked_down_machine_time/)

Screenshot [http://i.imgur.com/VMqYo5b.png](http://i.imgur.com/VMqYo5b.png)

